# how to paint dragon warriors chaos space marines



## Mal Ganis (Jun 29, 2008)

yo i am collecting a black legion chaos space marine army and i like to include several different squads of renegades and the one i am most interested in is dragon warriors chaos space marines i would like to know how to paint them and if you are not sure who the dragon warriors are then go to page 20 of the new chaos space marines codex.

i would really like to know how to paint them any suggestions tips or tutorials 
would be really nice.


----------

